# Punkt statt Komma



## Zero2000 (24. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben zum Rechnen mit VC++ (MFC). Das Problem welches es gibt liegt darin, das ich bei Fließkommazahlen ein Punkt machen muß statt einem Komma.

Es ist nun ziemlich nervig jedesmal, statt dem Komma auf dem Nummernblock, links den Punkt zu benutzen.

Wie kann ich das abändern? Ich habe in einem anderen Forum schon nachgefragt bin aber aus den dort gebotenen Antworten nicht weiter schlau geworden.

```
CString str;
GetDlgItem(IDC_EDIT_....)->GetWindowText(str);
str.Replace(',','.');
double number=atof(number);
```

Bin eben noch Anfänger...

Danke und MfG Maik


----------



## LordDeath (24. November 2004)

Hi

Das ist schon mal ein guter ansatz von dir gewesen.

```
double number=atof(number);
```
Bloß musst du deinen string Konvertieren.


```
double number=atof(str);
```

Das sollte eigentlich gehen.

DarkGreetinx LordDeath


----------

